
TweetPsych: This is your brain on Twitter  - muimui
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10266918-2.html
======
anigbrowl
This is really interesting. I've been trying to come up with something similar
for use in forums but it's really aggravating as everyone insists on using a
different format to store everything. I miss usenet :-(

~~~
Tichy
Don't they all have news feeds these days?

~~~
anigbrowl
Most of them, but it's not the same - that usually lists top posts only. I'm
interested in the thread structure of all the comments and such. It's doable,
just a pain in the ass.

------
chanux
It's nice & working.

Just use it right away <http://tweetpsych.com/>

